# Service change out



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Thought I would post some pics of a service change out I did and remember I'm real a commercial guy so be easy on me 

Notice the one lug that has 2 wire under it in the old meter. I was called out at 1st because after they would kill the main part of the kitchen still ha power that wire ran to a old federal main lug panel in the middle of the house that they didn't know about


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> Thought I would post some pics of a service change out I did and remember I'm real a commercial guy so be easy on me
> 
> Notice the one lug that has 2 wire under it in the old meter. I was called out at 1st because after they would kill the main part of the kitchen still ha power that wire ran to a old federal main lug panel in the middle of the house that they didn't know about


Looks good..:thumbsup:

Looks like the old service was under the siding>>:blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That feed out the back of the pan is a hell of a Rube Goldberg.Nice makeover.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks good..:thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like the old service was under the siding>>:blink:


Yes it was and the weather head was in the eve covered up


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's pics like these that make me glad that I don't do work in rural areas.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wouldn't pass here.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Should have entered on the bottom side below the live parts.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Peter D said:


> It's pics like these that make me glad that I don't do work in rural areas.


It was a decent size town about 8000 people.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Should have entered on the bottom side below the live parts.


And the taken the feeders all the way around the inside that makes no scene


----------

